# galveston area fishing partner



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

Looking for reliable fishing partner who's not going to flake out at last minute. I have boat and all necasarry equipment to get there. My normal fishing partner is out due to shoulder surgery. I fish galveston area and wade 50% of the time looking for someone available on sundays and sometimes on wednesday's. I like to start early and live in the clear lake area. If you fish hard and have some boat experience and enjoy wading let me know if your interested. Its much safer to be on the water with someone who knows what they are doing. Beer and tobaco ok, anything else dont bother.:cheers: Give a buzz if interested. 832-423-3799 

Tony R
832-423-3799


----------



## bolton 78 (Mar 6, 2010)

I enjoy fishing, wading for sure. I'm not very familiar with the Galveston area. Would like to fish with someone who knows the area. I'm 49 don't like to fish with cut or live bait. I fish with plastics and top water plugs etc. Let me know, I'm available during the week more than on Sunday.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

If you can get Kevin to let me off on Wednesday with you, I will be your regular partner. You know where to reach me, ext.4807. LOL!


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

Tell you what I will make sure your off work every sunday but youll have to dodge the honeydo's. LOL


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey Tony, I go fishing at least twice a week, if not 3 times. I know the problem you are having. I wade fish 99% of the time and I have a list of a couple of 2coolers that go with me when they can. Usually, I can get 3 folks together and 4 with me. That's all my boat is registered for.
Do you want to get on my call list? I split between W. Galv Bay and E Mat. Bay systems. I recall those that are dependable first, those that can't go get moved back. That's just the way I have to do it.
Let me know what you think or give me a PM. I'll send you a phone number.
I am also interested in someone that will swap out boats, so I don't use mine every time.
I have some really good guys that go with me and maybe we can work something out that will benefit everyone.
All I ask is a $15 to $20 donation per trip per person to help cover expenses.
Let me know your thoughts on this.
Thanks


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

Sunday march 21. 25-30 N NW winds pass this week , but will be ready for next week.


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

wannaBfishin said:


> Hey Tony, I go fishing at least twice a week, if not 3 times. I know the problem you are having. I wade fish 99% of the time and I have a list of a couple of 2coolers that go with me when they can. Usually, I can get 3 folks together and 4 with me. That's all my boat is registered for.
> Do you want to get on my call list? I split between W. Galv Bay and E Mat. Bay systems. I recall those that are dependable first, those that can't go get moved back. That's just the way I have to do it.
> Let me know what you think or give me a PM. I'll send you a phone number.
> I am also interested in someone that will swap out boats, so I don't use mine every time.
> ...


That would be good. Put me on the list. 832-423-3799 Tony Rodriguez. My regular day to fish is Most every Sunday and some Wednesday's


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Got you on the list. Next week looks bad right now per the weather channel. I'll give ya a call.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

if you guys are still interested in a fishing partner, im pretty experienced with boats, do alotta wading, and have a very flexible schedule. dont mind paying for fuel and bait either. have gear for any type of fishing except fly. guy i use to go with either cant get off work, or got married and we know how that goes. haha. tony i grew up down in the clear lake area. south shore harbor to be exact.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Guys, every first and third Sunday of the month I go to sealy to pick up my daughter from her weekend visits with her mom. I would just need to get to sealy by 630 pm. I have my own gear and have the expense money. Love the offshore but spent 20 yrs in the bays and flats wading. I am just looking to fish whenever I can. If you are intrested in throwing me on the list give me pm.
Robert


----------



## SpEcTeR (May 4, 2010)

I'm available Sundays. 

I haven't done much wading and mostly off boats. I have some experience with boats and can handle hard & fast fishing. I'm pretty active and stay in shape, therefore elements or running the boat wont phase me too much.

I'm all about fishing! I have a tendency to use light tackle. Just my style I suppose.

I'm free THIS SUNDAY! What were your plans for this sunday?

PM me so we can discuss.


----------



## ReelDeal50 (Mar 2, 2010)

I will fish with ya if ya dont get your boat stuck... jk... lol


----------

